# Your Fanasy Work here!



## Kehki (Apr 1, 2010)

Post pictures of your character in fantasy clothes! 
I do most of my stuff in microsoft word lol
I'm working on my free-handing skills though


----------



## Taralack (Apr 1, 2010)

Microsoft Word? How the fuck do you draw in MS Word? And that looks more like cyberpunk than fantasy tbh.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 1, 2010)

is also curious how you draw in MS Word....


----------



## Ilayas (Apr 1, 2010)

well if i remember correctly there are shape tools and what not in MS word.  I haven't used that program in years though but I remember playing around with it back in the day.  Long story short you can do it.


----------



## Kehki (Apr 2, 2010)

well my fantasy just happens to be cyberpunk-ish lol 
and I just noticed my title is missing a T~! 
Who took it?! Will make the quest for T part of my fantasy world... 
T_T stupid typo...
 maybe one day I'll fraps a quick session of me doodling around with it lol
imo it is truly the simplest way to draw 
and has helped me learn my symmetry,
 though most of this was copy paste lol


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 2, 2010)

If you want to do vector art, why not use a real vector art program like  Inkscape?  It's even free.


----------



## Ilayas (Apr 2, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> If you want to do vector art, why not use a real vector art program like  Inkscape?  It's even free.



Indeed! And it's awesome!  I love inkscape.


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 2, 2010)

I've got a mostly-finished anthro paperdoll/breeder flash game for which I made all the art in Inkscape.  Unfortunately I burned myself out on the project and am repulsed at the mere thought of working on it more. *sweatdrop*  I need to either find a different vector artist to finish it, or it will have to sit there a few months until I feel up to dealing with it.

Here's some examples of paperdolls that can currently be made with the game:  (The intent is that, like elouai's candybar doll or tektek's dream avatar creator, non-artists could use the game to create avatars of their fursonas or characters in their stories.  They would theoretically then post these around the internet, advertising the game's existence and attracting more users.)
http://home.comcast.net/~wickeddelight/foxmanexample.png
http://home.comcast.net/~wickeddelight/tropicalbird.png
http://home.comcast.net/~wickeddelight/dragon.png
http://home.comcast.net/~wickeddelight/bulldemon.png
http://home.comcast.net/~wickeddelight/draftunicornmanexample.png

Warning these have full frontal male nudity:
http://home.comcast.net/~wickeddelight/wingedtiger.png
http://home.comcast.net/~wickeddelight/ram.png


----------



## Kehki (Apr 2, 2010)

well I'm trying to get out of this style, since most people relate it to samurai jack lol, 
my free hand is coming along, arguing how I should draw my ears, 
I think I made them look mouse like in my last few attempts lol
I don't have a scanner atm but I will show it off eventually I'm sure


----------



## HyenaIsSpider (Apr 2, 2010)

I can see how people might be reminded of samurai jack, but it's still it's own thing. I think it's crazy you're doing this in word, though. @_@~

I don't have any images of my character in fantasy clothing... or really many pictures of my character at all (that were drawn my myself, anyway).


----------

